# 8n 12 volt conversion



## a12628 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have had a conversion done on my 8n to make it 12 volts. However, the belt is squeeky because the mounting arm of the alternator was a rig job. Is there a conversion arm that can be bought?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a proper mounting arm that would work, but it usually comes with the kit. But if you already have it installed, you can go this route and buy the brackets.


http://www.just8ns.com/catalog/10305-1950-alternator-mounting-bracket-includes-base-p-544.html

If you have trouble installing it, you can check out my thread " Buttercups electrical" 

http://www.tractorforum.com/f335/buttercups-electrical-25170/

Some how I finally figured out how to install the bracket.







Here's where I finally figured it out. Good luck with your repairs, I'm sure you will be glad to get it sorted out.


----------

